# General > Business >  NDA Announces Last Magnox Power Station Closed Down

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*NDA Announces Last Magnox Power Station Closed Down*


Wylfa, the last Magnox power station in the world, finally closed today after generating electricity for five years longer than originally planned.   The Anglesey power station was the last and largest in a fleet of 11 UK plants based on the ground-breaking Magnox design that gave the nation&#39;s scientists a global lead in the race to develop nuclear energy for homes and businesses.   [Read Full Article]

----------

